# Wilson,NC-7yM-To be gassed Friday



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

CONTACT: Diane at [email protected]

this is the male sheperd in our local animal shelter in Wilson, NC that will be gassed friday. please cross post. he is 7 years old


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

after extensive searching...this is all I could come up with...only website I could find...


http://members.petfinder.org/~NC508/index.htm

via email to the original sender...i am trying to find out if I am correct.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

there is an offer of transport help here as well......


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

"yes, he is full blooded almost 7 years old. the shelter is located on airport rd in wilson, nc. their number is 252265-5971 "


again...there is local help avail....transport..etc.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

He looks younger than 7, not even a touch of grey in the muzzle.
Sheps are chewers and their age is often overestimated when their teeth are worn.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

bump up from page 2...this boy will be gassed tomorrow - Friday.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

bump up from page 2....today is gassing day


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

keeping on top today


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Some days it hurts even more to look at those faces-his is one that gets you. Ready to please.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

email I received from the girl pleading for him..

"Any luck with helping out this guy? I can offer transport and a little funding with my credit card. I hope a rescue could perhaps take him. When I get paid next Wed, I could offer vetting."


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Please someone help him-has anyone called to check on him?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)




----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Do we know if this boy is safe?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

No...
I'm very scared


----------

